
Levchin Prizes: Joan Daemen (AES and SHA-3) and Moxie Marlinspike and Trevor Perrin - savara
https://twitter.com/RealWorldCrypto/status/816693302397378560
======
zx2c4
Congrats!

Probably this crowd already knows about Daemen for AES and Moxie from Signal
and NYTimes and his HN comments here. Trevor Perrin might not be as familiar
of a name, but it should be. He's responsible for much of the meaty crypto
underlying the Signal Protocol, and his most recent project, Noise [1], is a
real marvel. A prize well deserved.

[1] [http://noiseprotocol.org/](http://noiseprotocol.org/)

------
tptacek
This prize is awarded at the Real World Crypto conference, which has become a
pretty big deal. RWC is unlike normal academic crypto conferences in that it
hosts practical engineering work and case studies from people deploying crypto
--- but the attendance list includes many leading people in the academic
field.

Last year's Levchin winners were Phil Rogaway (a cryptographer of fame
comparable to that of Joan Daemen) and the miTLS team (which discovered the
Triple Handshake, SMACK, FREAK, Logjam, and SLOTH TLS attacks).

~~~
mikecb
For those of us unaware, the Levchin the prize is named after is famous
for...?

~~~
tptacek
... is Max Levchin, of Paypal fame.

~~~
mikecb
for some reason I thought there would be more story.

~~~
tptacek
He likes cryptography and once had dinner with Dan Boneh and they decided to
start an award for crypto contributions.

I think? that's the whole story.

~~~
wolf550e
Who is on the committee that decides who gets the prize?

~~~
tptacek
Dan Boneh, Aggelos Kiayias, Brian LaMacchia, Kenny Paterson, Tom Ristenpart,
Tom Shrimpton, and Nigel Smart.

(A pretty intense group).

